# Myb aby Arrived This Weeked!!



## learnin2smoke (Nov 10, 2014)

The wait from order to delivery wasn't long at all for my Lang 60" Longeck with Chargriller...arrived in tip top condition. I got the smoker chamber all seasoned up on Sunday - I used peanut oil. I tried leaving wood on the roof of the firebox to get it warm before placing it in the firebox, and a piece ignited and went up in flames!! Needless to say I won't be doing that again lol. Even during the seasoning process you could tell she wanted to settle in and run at around 240 but I had to get the temps up to 300 for the steam cleaning process. Nothing but thin blue smoke the entire time - this is a welcome change from the cheap offset I had before. I know I will be applying a coat of peanut oil to the outside of the firebox after every cook...I've heard some say the paint on their firebox started to flake/rust even after the seasoning, and I want to stave off the rusting for as long as possible. I do have a question though for Lang Chargrill owners...how do I go about seasoning it? Do I just spray/wipe the inside with oil, throw a load of coals in the bottom, fire it up, close the lid and let it do it's thing?













Lang 60 with Chargrill (1000x563).jpg



__ learnin2smoke
__ Nov 10, 2014


















Angle View 1 (1000x563).jpg



__ learnin2smoke
__ Nov 10, 2014


















Chargrill Closed (1000x563).jpg



__ learnin2smoke
__ Nov 10, 2014


















Chargrill Open (1000x563).jpg



__ learnin2smoke
__ Nov 10, 2014


















Lang Sticker (1000x563).jpg



__ learnin2smoke
__ Nov 10, 2014


















Smoker Closed (1000x563).jpg



__ learnin2smoke
__ Nov 10, 2014


















Smoker Open (1000x563).jpg



__ learnin2smoke
__ Nov 10, 2014


















Temp Gauge (1000x563).jpg



__ learnin2smoke
__ Nov 10, 2014


















Wheel (1000x563).jpg



__ learnin2smoke
__ Nov 10, 2014


----------



## icyhot (Nov 10, 2014)

You will absolutely love your Lang. The best smoker by far that I ever had


----------



## learnin2smoke (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks icyhot. I am looking forward to many happy cooks!


----------



## zotie (Jan 20, 2015)

Learnin2Smoke

As far as spraying the fire box with peanut oil after every cook I think that is a good idea.  I bought a used lang 36 (300 on CL) and it was rusted out on the outside and in.  I took a wire wheel to the whole thing and stripped off as much paint and rust as I could.  Got down to bare metal, then I used some 2000F BBQ paint on it. (outside)  3 coats.  Looked brand new.

Now after every Q I spray with oil and it keeps it looking brand new no rust in sight.  My post cook procedure is to bring it up to 300 steam clean and scrub, bring the temp back to 300, closer her up and then take a spray bottle full of oil and spray the whole exterior of the cooker, everywhere, then I come back with a paint brush and use it to even out the oil and make sure it has a nice coat. Care full around the firebox so you don't melt the brush.  Makes it like a cast iron skillet.  Once that is done the water has boiled off and I Open her up and spray the inside all over with oil.  After that it's one more split on the fire and then I close the dampeners to almost shut and close the stack to 3/4 so it cures.  Takes about 2 hours for the fire to burn out.  Usually I plan for a 2-3hour rest on meat before we eat so by the time dinner is ready and guest show up I've already cleaned up showered and the Lang isn't a smokey mess anymore.

I will say with a new one the paint on a new one seems a lot different that the paint I reapplied with.  It might be a special powder coat application. It looks a lot more shiny so you may not need to oil.  If you do keep in mind the whole cooker will be forever sticky and oily. It can be a messy procedure.













photo 1(1).JPG



__ zotie
__ Jan 20, 2015


















photo 2(1).JPG



__ zotie
__ Jan 20, 2015


----------



## zotie (Jan 20, 2015)

Also... I can't wait till I can upgrade to a 60' 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






keep me posted on how you like your chargriller

RZ-


----------



## learnin2smoke (Jan 20, 2015)

Zotie:

Thanks for the advice and the information on your process of keeping your Lang clean and rust free!


----------



## sacedbysapp (Jan 27, 2015)

Zotie wonder if you live in Florida there was one just like that in daytona beach?


----------



## zotie (Jan 31, 2015)

No California this one was on Craigslist down in LA I guess one neighbor gave it to another when he moved because he didn't want to move it, (producer of pitmasters supposedly I guess it was his back ups back up) the neighbor who inherited it wasn't into BBQing/Grilling/Smoking and couldn't figure out how to use it right and didn't want to take the time.  But I'm not complaining!


----------

